# Hermaphrodite bunny?



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Feb 11, 2012)

I was cleaning Padme's bottom today (cashmere mini lop) and i found what appeared to be testicles. They're on both sides and partially covered by fur. I just wanted to take quick pics as i didn't want to stress her out any more since i still had to finish cleaning her bum. She has a vagina which doesn't appear to be a split penis, which would have been my first thought if she hadn't had a false pregnancy just a few days ago...

So now im wondering if she's a hermaphrodite? A vagina with smaller testicles perhaps? 

If anyone has any insight into what i am seeing that would be wonderful. 

Edit: Forgot to add that she's 6 months.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not an expert on this, but I have definitely heard of cases like this. 

Good pics. 

I'm interested in finding out what's going on. You never know. Could be just a growing pattern? But good observations. You should be commended. 

K 

BTW, there was a House episode, (I don't know if you watch this series) that showed how a Woman could be either Man or Woman. So if it can happen in a human, which is very complication biologically, it could happen to a bunny, which is simple biology. 

Hope you get your answers. I'm very curious to see how this all comes out.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, ZRabbits.

I did a little research and found that there are known cases of hermaphrodites in bunnies, so im hoping that's what it is and not something more serious. In any case i will make an appointment to see the vet just to be sure. Would still love the opinions of the rabbit community here though. =)


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a hermaphrodite with a vulva and who had testicles. He also had two other deformed siblings.

It is possible though, for a split penis to present as a vulva initially so when 'he' is neutered it might be worth investigating whether or not there is a split penis there.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Flashy, thanks for the info. I'm going to have to give "him" a different name if it turns out to be a boy. But why would he have a false pregnancy if she's really a he? That's why i thought maybe she's a bit of both.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 12, 2012)

When you say false pregnancy, what happened?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Feb 12, 2012)

A few months ago she started allowing pip (my neutered buck) to mate with her and a few days ago she built her first nest, lined it with fur she pulled out and sat in it all night, only coming out occasionally for a few minutes now and then to pull more fur or gather more hay.


----------

